# Vent



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's a thread where you can leave a paragraph or two, just venting your frustrations.


---

I hate drunk adults. When you're 45 years old and you're so shitfaced that you've forgotten what state you're in, and the worst insult you can come up with is "you f'king motherf'ker-f'k'fk guy twirp f'ker," then really you've had too much. When you're telling a hotel night clerk that you're going to come over the counter and hurt him... and you're both standing on the same side of the counter, you've really had too much. When you're pointing your finger in the responding officer's face and telling him to "bite it off, like a f'king donut", you're really trashed.

When you're some punk kid or you're in your early twenties and you're that drunk, it's bad enough. But when you're in your mid-40s... isn't it about time you hung up the bottle?

Arrrgh.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

gets even worse when its the same people day in and day out. "XYZ units respond to 123 Main st for a party DK and destroying the house again."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm, okay. My rant has nothing to do with LE, but I am still wicked pissed off about it.

I was supposed to have a new washing machine delivered on Monday by Sears. It's a $900 washer (plus a $300 service plan) that I bought during the tax-free weekend. This is the most expensive washing machine I have ever purchased in my life; in fact, the most expensive appliance, period! Well, the dipshits who were supposed to deliver it Monday went to the wrong house... in fact, I don't think they even made it to this neighborhood. Sears delivery calls me on the phone and says the delivery team is outside of my house and it appears I'm not home... I tell them I have been home all morning and no one ever showed up here. They asked if I have a tan house with cream trim; I said no, I have a gray house with white trim. They said they would contact the delivery team, find out where they were, and call me back (also, that I would have my washer by the end of the day). No one ever called.

The Reader's Digest version of what happened is that after two more phone calls to the delivery center later that afternoon, they told me the delivery team "went home for the day at 2:30" (I first spoke to them at 1:30) and they could not re-deliver to me until Sept. 7. I inquired as to why I should have to wait another week and a half when they're the ones who screwed up, and the supervisor I was speaking to at that point told me that not only were they very backed up from the tax-free weekend, but "[my] opinion of what color [my] house is and someone else's opinion may be different." WTF!!! Then she tells me she'll send me a gift card in the amount of $50.00 for my inconvenience; I said I don't want the f*cking gift card, I want my washer - you can't even apply the gift card to your credit account! So then she says she'll send me a check and I can take my clothes to a laundromat in the meantime, so I FLIPPED THE HELL OUT ON HER. I'm almost 7 months pregnant, I am NOT hauling loads of laundry anywhere! :FT: :up_yours:

After several hours spent on the phone with various individuals at customer service, I managed to get $115.00 credited to my account (plus I can still claim a $65.00 delivery rebate), and they finally said they would deliver it today (I am waiting for them to show up now). Those F*CKERS! :sb: If I didn't like Kenmore so much I would never buy anything from them ever again.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dunny, you were more patient than I would have been. I'd of cancelled that sale right away. Good luck on the 7th.

Here's a couple of my little "pet peeves"...

1. People smoking at Little League games

2. Teachers who complain about being underpaid/overworked. (180 days per year, cmon)

3. Fire lane parkers ("I'm just waiting for...")

4. Pop-ups


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks... my first instinct was to cancel it, but I got the washer a few hundred dollars cheaper - not just because of the tax-free weekend or the extra money they took off after the fiasco on Monday, but because I happened to buy it at the right moment on sale and also get an extra $100.00 off.  

And the delivery guys just left. I am washing the towels now as I type this. Hooray! \\/


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

1) Im sick of hearing about Marlborough PD. I surely dont give a flying f*** when a cruiser is getting a new seat or when a lateral is done with FTO... DO YOU?

2) People who dont drive like they walk. 
If someone was walking closely behind you in the mall, would you suddently slow or stop to get them to walk in to you? NO. NO ONE does that. But when you think you're in the safety of your car, everyone's a tough guy.....

3) Registered sex offenders driving sparked out CVPI's that flash their fancy lights to get you to back off of their bumper... Another car-mounted coward....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Dunny can't afford to cancel the sale... she's gonna be washing alot of baby clothes!

My rant can go on for days!!! but right now i am just pissed off with the sad state of affairs this country is in. Everyone is so piss scared of being politically incorrect that certain people get catered to and others get screwed. Same thing with peoples rights... its pathetic that the child molester has more rights than the child he molested. That people actually win stupid ass lawsuits for spilling coffee on themselves, the asshole who breaks into my house to steal or to harm my family trips going down my stairs on my daughters toy and sues me & WINS!! I hate that in this day and age of Equal Opportunity and Opportunity bullshit and what not that people actually think they are hip-hop. 

Everything is everybody else's fault and nobody is to blame!!!

& the bullshit asshole conspiracy theory nuts!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey, It Takes 42 Muscles To Frown...but Only 4 To Bitch Slap The Dumbass!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I hate the friggin media

More than half the time they are wrong. They make a big deal out of a nothing situation, and get everybody whipped into a frenzy about something they don't even know what they are talking about. I hate when I read my town's police log and there are 15 animal control calls listed and the drug bust and 3 oui arrests don't even get mentioned. I hate when i say something over the radio and 10 news stations call me to find out what's going on while i am still giving the call out. I hate watching the news and seeing the same weather forcast every 15 minutes and same stories repeated. I hate when they brag about being the first station to report something, when the next station is going to run the same story in 45 seconds. 

On another note... I hate when i answer the phone and people say.."is this the non-emergency business line?".. they could have already told me their problem in the time they wasted asking me. I AM THE ONLY ONE IN THE FRIGGIN STATION so no matter what number you call you are going to get me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I hate the fact that someone who has worked hard all of thier life and reached retirement cannot get the proper health insurance and medication without having
to spending a fortune to do it and that is provided to those that just stepped off the banna boat and get a check,apartment,clothes,furniture, or whatever else they want without ever lifting a finger to do anything.
I hate the welfare system that promotes and encourages people to be lazy slobs and
do nothing and get paid for it.
I hate paying the taxes that support this system.
I hate paying the taxes for all of the illegitimate 
kids in the school systems from the one parent households on welfare.
This list could go on forever.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

1. Assholes that display another county's flag, whether it be on a flag pole, hanging off a mirror, stuck on a window or worn on a t-shirt. F you, you like it so much move there (or back)...
2. MassHealth
3. Welfare
4. Medicaid
5. EBT
6. needle exchange
7. drivers
8. junkies
9. pimped out rice rockets. if the crap you put on that POS costs more than the value of the car you need to die...
10. spinners
11. lazy people and litteres
12. Yankee fans
13. political correctness
14. politicians
15. see above post
16. NO I do not owe you a damn thing because I'm white or you're from another country or island....
17. Jerk offs that can't or won't learn english. Screw you my grandparents did.. It's called assimilation you lazy a holes...
18. Liberals
19. pu**ies that wont let us fight crime or wage war the way we need to. (see #'s14 and 18.)
20. Gas prices and oil executives


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Deuce said:


> 1. Assholes that display another county's flag, whether it be on a flag pole, hanging off a mirror, stuck on a window or worn on a t-shirt. F you, you like it so much move there (or back)...


I was simultaneously banned from multiple boards i used to post on for starting a rant about this, and people who demand the country learn their language...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> I was simultaneously banned from multiple boards i used to post on for starting a rant about this, and people who demand the country learn their language...


SPEAK ENGLISH!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Pressing #1 for ENGLISH


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

They should have people standing at the border giving these people this CD set yelling
"¡Aprenda inglés usted fuckers de madre! "


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, many things piss me off. I pretty much agree with everybody elses vents. I will think of one later. To name a few though
1. When you go to a restaurant and you have a bitchy waiter or when you go to Wendys or something and the person takes a deep breath when you ask for no tomatoes.
2. 15 year old gothic/punk/skater kids who sit outside the mall with there fat girls friends dry humping and smoking cigarettes.
3. When Tyrone leaves Sams mart with his bucket of fried chicken and just walks out in traffic holding his crotch with his checkered boxer on and "wite tee" and "wife beat" and cars have to slam on there brakes to avoid an accident.
4. when the gas station has 9 people online and theres the 43 year old lady who has been a drug addict her whole life with the scratchy voice has to purchase 4 of every lottery ticket the gas station has holding up the line for 4-6 mins and then goes outside to her buick which she left running with the front passenger headlight out and scratches all the tickets before its even your turn and shes rite back on line again
5. White kids who dress like there black
6.Lazy people who have someone in the family that is a doctor issue them a handicapped permit so that they dont have to walk an extra 50 feet. 
7. Drug dealers who are 5 foot 3 and have there seat in there escalade as far possible back as it can go and roll up to a red light and talk to the babe in the car next to them from the back seat. 
8. When people talk on there cell phone on speaker phone when there in public.
9. When someone cant be bothered to say please or thank you
10.Or when someone says to another person have a good night and the response is "yup" not "thanks you too"

I have many more that I will add, im just tired rite now.

* Please excuse the horrible puncuation and spelling to all of the people on here that go angry when someone doesnt use puncuation, im just tired 
</IMG>


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, and I cant stand skinny girls who wine "Oh my gosh! Im soo fat"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> * Please excuse the horrible puncuation and spelling to all of the people on here that go angry when someone doesnt use puncuation, im just tired


People that use tiredness as an excuse for poor spelling, grammar and punctuation... _THERE IS NO EXCUSE!!! [-X  _

Yeah, emo kids bother me too...  ...they're so dark, non-conformist and beautifully tortured while forced to exist in white suburbia... :bat:

Soap operas... they are f*cking mindless and redundant. I can feel my brain cells fizzling as I am forced to watch them at the car dealership while I wait for my car to get an oil change.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, alot of emo kids have this poster


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> People that use *tiredness* as an excuse for poor spelling, grammar and punctuation... _THERE IS NO EXCUSE!!! [-X  _


tiredness?? heh heh... That is the worstest grammer...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I also have many. My daily vent will be when you go to Walmart and its a friggin zoo (aren't they always no matter what time it is), they have 61 check out lanes but have only two open, fockin TWO!! Sooooo, you go to one of the 10 self check out lanes and they all are "out of service"....and then every one in front of you is paying with checks today. Lol, this gonna be a fun thread.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

jasonbr said:


> tiredness?? heh heh... That is the worstest grammer...


It is? Hmmm, Webster's seems to think it's okay...

*tired* (t







rd) Pronunciation Key 








_adj._ 


Exhausted of strength or energy; fatigued.
Impatient; bored: tired of the same old sandwiches.

Overused; hackneyed: a tired joke.
*tired







ly* _adv._ 
*tired







ness* _n._

By the way, you spelled "grammar" wrong...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Barbrady said:


> I also have many. My daily vent will be when you go to Walmart and its a friggin zoo (aren't they always no matter what time it is), they have 61 check out lanes but have only two open, fockin TWO!! Sooooo, you go to one of the 10 self check out lanes and they all are "out of service"....and then every one in front of you is paying with checks today. Lol, this gonna be a fun thread.


Holly shit! Why the hell did I not mention wal mart? I hate that store! It's a white trash union meeting,they dont even spell wall rite. I could go on and on about the that shit hole.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I stand corrected (very quickly too)... Please accept my humble apologies. :-D

lol, i did spell 'grammar' wrong..... holy smokes


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

One more pet peeve I need to vent about before I quit my bitching for the night (early morning, technically).

The arcade dorks on this site who NEED to have like 54 trophies and beat EVERY SINGLE high score that they can... you know who you are! As soon as someone spends like 5 hours beating their high score by like 2 points, the dorks immediately play that game until they're reclaimed their title. :up: It's pathetic!!! I mean, is this the only way they ever get to feel successful or like they're good at something? 

For the love of God, dorks, go outside and smell the fresh air! In the words of the great William Shatner, "Get a life, will you people?" :cussing:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Offering?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Fuq you? Why I thought you'd never ask.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Holly shit! Why the hell did I not mention wal mart? I hate that store! It's a white trash union meeting,they dont even spell wall rite. I could go on and on about the that shit hole.


So, then where do you go to get your knick-nacks?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Barbrady said:


> So, then where do you go to get your knick-nacks?


Target,CVS,brooks,wall greens,BJ's. Anywhere but wal mart


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah that  thing is pretty scary. LMAO


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> It is? Hmmm, Webster's seems to think it's okay...
> By the way, you spelled "grammar" wrong...


:L:
God damn I love your posts Dunny...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thank you, Koz! Now please pass the pickle flavored ice cream... :mrgreen:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Deuce said:


> 6. needle exchange


Don't have to worry about that any more#-o


----------

